# What's going on?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not seeing many postings back home, so has the bream fishing picked up yet?

I'm out here in Texas again on Lake Dunlap (Guadalupe River) and doing really well on bream, but not getting the big ones consistently. It's easy to go out and catch all you want, but haven't found many big ones yet. 

A couple of local guys are coming to fish with me today so maybe I can learn something from them.

On the way here stopped at Bayou Corne, La for 4 days on the water. Much different there than here. More like our rivers and creeks but the water was clear and not like the Choctawhatchee. Did well on large bream and sac-au-lait (crappie). The locals reported this past winter crappie fishing was the best they have had in years..

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/cove%20040411/


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just about to post the same as you wondering are the bream bedding yet. I met some fellas a couple of weeks ago and they did awesome at Hurricane Lake. Nice big shellcrackers. I'm going out in the morning to see if I can pick a few up. I will keep you informed.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hey walton you should keep a few of them brim and wait till night time keep them alive and throw a few out on a rod to see if you can get a Texas catfish


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out this morning for about 4 hours with two locals who showed me some spots. We caught maybe 75 but only about 15 nice keepers, bream. Cathunter, just today I decided to start saving a few smaller bream in a basket at the dock and do exactly what you suggested, try for some cats. 

Bream and shellcrackers haven't started bedding yet out here but it won't be long. Good to know Hurricane is producing well. That means it should pick up soon all over.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a good day yesterday out here on Lake Dunlap. Fished with two new friends met on the TexasFishingForum.com We have more trips planned. The guys out here have a very active "bream" thread on TFF. They refer to shellcrackers as "redears" which is the book name.

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...4/gonew/1/Sunfish_Fishing_Dunlap_Style#UNREAD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You love them gills ah walton:thumbup:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The bluegill seem to be spawning or coming up to postspawn now so the fishing has been pretty good.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

According to FWC shellcrackers normlly spawn on the full moon in March and April. May be same for bluegills. Should be good when I get home if the river is decent.


----------

